# gestation period.



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2011)

Do larger breed rabbits have a longer gestation than smaller breed rabbits?  
We have pulled fur for 6 days now, and at day 34 of gestation.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 18, 2011)

What breed of rabbit(s) do you have? Two of our Californian does are 'late' when kindling. They kindle at days 32 and 33.  When our does are just days from kindling, I can feel the baby rabbits. Try gently feeling  for any. I hope this helps!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 18, 2011)

We decided it was a false pregnancy. Thank you though.

We don't know what breed she is. She is quit large. Much larger than our New Zealand doe or rex buck. We won her at a fund raiser, she came with no info. she is 5 years old and kindled last year for the first time and raised 2 kits. We went ahead and rebred her.  She is brownish grey withshort- smooth fur, but not the silky soft look of a rex.


----------

